# Circle Cutter (Trammel)



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Well I built a fence for my new table. I decided not to put any T-slots or tracks in the table. So I built a clamp-on fence(with t-tracks) I can put anywhere and still have about 7" of "fine" adjustment without un-clamping. It also has sliding faces. The t-track is from Hartville Tool and uses standard 1/4-20 hex head bolts rather than special t-bolts.

But, back on topic, I picked up a copy of Router Magic by Bill Hylton (as recommended by Bj). Theres lots of great info and jigs inside and today I built the Trammel Baseplate. I made it out of 3/4" plywood for the base and hard maple for the t-slide. It will cut a hole or a disk from about an inch out to about 16". After building it I had to try it out on a piece of scrap mdf. Rather than attaching it to a sacrificial bench top and routing all the way through. I drilled a through pin hole and plunged just less than half way through from both sides, then popped the circle out by hand. This way you can actually do it on your good bench top and then clean up the jagged little ridge with a short template bit (did I mention how much I love my new giant router table).

All of this is leading up to a project using the skis I built. Now I have a good way to produce round templates. I got a set of large guides and just need to get going on a jig holder.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Rusty,

TWITA!! :sold:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice trammel Rusty. Looks like it does a fine job. We will be looking for pics of the ski's.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

*Skis*

Well Doc I saw your post when I got home from work. And since I see that Harrys been here today, I figure I better show all my cards(I hope its a sign that he's feeling better). But first I went in the garage and put together a new sub base fitted for the large size guides. In the pic you can see the previous one. I now make them with flat bottom recessed holes for panhead screws. I find its easier to center this way, rather than countersunk holes for flat heads. The skis, I built quite some time ago but had nowhere to use them. Now I've got no excuse on my new table.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty

I like it ,, you are getting jig making down like a pro.. 


===========


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nicely done. I know you love that Bosch router too.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry and I thank you for the pics Rusty. That is one large router table. I think I heard someone call one thay size as an "aircraft carrier size". Great work.


----------

